
Federal court halts Trump’s immigration ban - QUFB
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/28/14427086/federal-court-halts-trumps-immigration-ban
======
paulddraper
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13511348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13511348)

